# PS Vita Hopes To Prevent Piracy With Closed Memory Format



## GameWinner (Dec 3, 2011)

> The proprietary (and costly) memory card format for Sony's upcoming PS Vita has many up in arms, but the company says the new format will prevent another PSP piracy disaster.
> 
> Sony Computer Entertainment's Muneki Shimada claims the PS Vita-exclusive memory cards -- which are used as a substitute for internal storage to hold game saves, downloadable content, and other files -- will "ensure the security" of the handheld, according to a Japanese Impress Watch interview.
> 
> ...


http://www.gamasutra...mory_Format.php


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 3, 2011)

That doesn't explain the outrageous prices.


----------



## Necron (Dec 3, 2011)

soulx said:


> That doesn't explain the outrageous prices.


That is self explained. Money.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do I think this will have the opposite effect?


----------



## Santee (Dec 3, 2011)

soulx said:


> That doesn't explain the outrageous prices.


Actually it does exactly just that if nothing else.

They have a monopoly of their memory format, so.......


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 3, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Why do I think this will have the opposite effect?


Because it will


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 3, 2011)

Another reason why im not getting PSV for launch.


----------



## Critica1 (Dec 3, 2011)

> The company plans to not allow users to hook up the memory cards to their PCs as "mass storage" formats, meaning that they will not be able to transfer and organize their files without using a special content management program, unlike how one manages files on a standard SD card or other devices.



Commence invasion of Sony bloatware. Nice try Sony. No thanks.


----------



## nando (Dec 3, 2011)

this just in

" a special content management program" was released to transfer and organize file on the Vita


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2011)

Critica1 said:


> > The company plans to not allow users to hook up the memory cards to their PCs as "mass storage" formats, meaning that they will not be able to transfer and organize their files without using a special content management program, unlike how one manages files on a standard SD card or other devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Commence invasion of Sony bloatware. Nice try Sony. No thanks.


Just like Apple but people put up with that.

Edit: As long as it doesn't use Media Go and doesn't require Quicktime and other various shit to install, I'm okay with it.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 3, 2011)

inb4custom memory card readers.


----------



## KidIce (Dec 3, 2011)

SOOO inclined to agree w/ KingVamp. The price of real MSPro's kept me off the PSP for a long time. It wasn't until I found DX style sites and cheap Chinese knock offs or Photofast adapters that I was willing to get one. The prices on those cards are just fucking absurd... And I'm reasonably certain that should I get a Vita I'll be needing a fat one. I could afford it, but that doesn't mean I'm going to pay it. I'll probably end up doing what I did w/ my first PSP, waiting till I find some dumb ass who bought one as a status symbol and a fat stick looking to sell their very expensive paperweight on Craig's List or eBay.

And to think we get to pay these over inflated prices to "insure" that we can't pirate on the Vita? I'M SOLD!!!!


----------



## Critica1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Your absolutely right prowler, my post seemed a little dramatic haha

It can be frustrating to see more security measures that change/alter services because of previous quarrels in the past. I think this a small price everyone has to pay.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 3, 2011)

Something tells me people will figure out a way of reading the files on the format. Its a smart way of doing it but also an incredibly dumb way of doing it. No video player (unless you buy from a store on the Vita) and no music player. Admittedly I doubt many people use those functions on a PSP (well, it does make a nice video player given its screen size) but its now something the Vita can't do.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 3, 2011)

Jamstruth said:


> Something tells me people will figure out a way of reading the files on the format. Its a smart way of doing it but also an incredibly dumb way of doing it. No video player (unless you buy from a store on the Vita) and no music player. Admittedly I doubt many people use those functions on a PSP (well, it does make a nice video player given its screen size) but its now something the Vita can't do.


It does have a music and video player.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2011)

Um, it's called a USB cable?

I was under the impression that you could transfer data to the memory card via a USB cable. So in the end this does nothing.


----------



## rt141 (Dec 3, 2011)

So... When vita gets hacked what will be the "official" excuse for the overpriced sd cards?


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 3, 2011)

rt141 said:


> So... When vita gets hacked what will be the "official" excuse for the overpriced sd cards?


None, because everyone will be using a 3rd party thats cheaper or a 3rd party alternate that converts it or something similiar.


----------



## spark1223 (Dec 3, 2011)

If the launch list of games wasn't enough to make me wait to get a PS Vita, the expensive memory will. Seriously sony, ANOTHER memory format. 3DS/DSi has done fine getting rid of piracy so far with main stream formats. Now you'll instead lose money because people won't buy the already overpriced memory and system instead of losing money to piracy.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

Jamstruth said:


> Something tells me people will figure out a way of reading the files on the format. Its a smart way of doing it but also an incredibly dumb way of doing it.* No video player (unless you buy from a store on the Vita) and no music player.* Admittedly I doubt many people use those functions on a PSP (well, it does make a nice video player given its screen size) but its now something the Vita can't do.


I'm sorry if I'm misinterpreting you, but I assume you're saying that owners won't be able to transfer content, unless they're protected content downloaded from some kind of Sony service? I believe the program is supposed to handle the transfer of your converted/pirated videos and music (just like iTunes doesn't require the files to be downloaded from the iTunes store), instead of giving the freedom to use the built-in file management program (i.e. windows explorer and w/e the mac one is called). And I doubt they're going to make an online service for videos/music, just for the Vita. That'd be stupid, really.

tl;dr you can transfer your own content, but you just have to transfer it through the 'special program.'



Critica1 said:


> Your absolutely right prowler, my post seemed a little dramatic hah
> 
> It can be frustrating to see more security measures that change/alter services because of previous quarrels in the past. *I think this a small price everyone has to pay.*


"Small price everyone has to pay", even though most psp owners weren't pirates? Anyways, I'm a pirate, so I guess I have no say on this. 




Guild McCommunist said:


> Um, it's called a USB cable?
> 
> I was under the impression that you could transfer data to the memory card via a USB cable. So in the end this does nothing.


I'm not sure if I get your point, but oh well: yeah, the transfer is supposed to be through USB. Instead of allowing users to use the explorer to create new directories and drag/drop exploits/hacks and unofficial files (like the psp), owners will be required to use the program (which will most likely deny files that do not constitute with what it is supposed to allow through) to be sent into the ms. Basically, it gives less control to the owner than the psp gave, so I don't see how it does nothing in the end. It'd be easier for me to understand if you could clarify on what you mean. >_>


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Um, it's called a USB cable?
> 
> I was under the impression that you could transfer data to the memory card via a USB cable. So in the end this does nothing.



Um, we aren't even 100% sure about it?

From this news post I reckon it'll mean the exact same thing for USB connectivity; meaning this program will still have to be used. It would make absolutely no sense if they didn't do it this way, and despite how stupid Sony is I don't think they're this stupid.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2011)

can anyone say umd 2.0 (this time in memory card format)?  with all these added costs, u'll be lucky to make it out the door without paying $400+ on launch day.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2011)

So Sony claims that requiring new readers and special software for a new format of memory card that's like twice as expensive is going to be _more convenient_?

what is this i dont even



> While the PSP requires Windows-only utility Media Go to transfer games to Sony's proprietary Memory Sticks


And this line set off my bullshit alarm too.  The thing with media go and the PSP was needing to add info to the internal flash of the PSP, wasn't it?  Not the memory stick.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Um, it's called a USB cable?
> 
> I was under the impression that you could transfer data to the memory card via a USB cable. So in the end this does nothing.


The report says that management needs to be done through special software, so it's likely that the Vita won't read standard filesystems and the memory card will need to be formatted as a proprietary one only their software writes to.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 3, 2011)

The memory format will be cracked..
Why doesn't Sony just make their security good instead of putting restraints on what people can do..


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> The memory format will be cracked..
> Why doesn't Sony just make their security good instead of putting restraints on what people can do..



this.  it's also horrible that some games actually require these new cards to run.  I can already foresee a flash cart like device with a port for a mini sd card to circumvent the protection.


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 3, 2011)

hahahaha!!! this will do nothing but increase efforts into cracking this pup. apple tried doing the same but failed


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 3, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> inb4custom memory card readers.


inb4 Memcard readers inb4 launch


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 3, 2011)

> The company plans to not allow users to hook up the memory cards to their PCs as "mass storage" formats, meaning that they will not be able to transfer and organize their files without using a special content management program, unlike how one manages files on a standard SD card or other devices.



1) Pretty sure that third party companies will release much cheaper card of the same quality (like Sandisk)

2) Also pretty sure that card reader that you can plug in the usb port of your PC are gonna come out sooner or later and no offense Sony, but you're powerless to stop that.

Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo should just give up and stop fighting piracy. It's a battle they can't win no matter what. They're wasting money doing so and the people cracking the security aren't, since most do it as a hobby.

In the end, if they try to prevent piracy, it costs them money, they lose at the end and we pirate their games and they still lose more money. If they give up, at least they save money on a losing battle and just lose some to piracy.

Not that they lose any money to piracy, because most of the pirates would never buy the games if they couldn't pirate. Also, the only point to getting a PSP was piracy and since Sony are still idiots, the Vita is only gonna be worth the 250$ if you can pirate and download free games.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2011)

waiting waiting waiting. Eventually the waiting will pay off when things get modded.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> 1) Pretty sure that third party companies will release much cheaper card of the same quality (like Sandisk)


If so, then they're getting a license or whatever from Sony, meaning Sony profits from each one anyways.



Giga_Gaia said:


> 2) Also pretty sure that card reader that you can plug in the usb port of your PC are gonna come out sooner or later and no offense Sony, but you're powerless to stop that.


Who says the cards will use a standard filesystem?  It was the same sort of thing with some generation ipods for a while, no OS could modify the filesystem, special software that could do it had to be used (itunes) until the filesystem and info was properly reversed.

Not to say it won't be possible with time... but anti-piracy is often about delay anyways.


----------



## junkerde (Dec 3, 2011)

PS Vita will try not to get hacked by lulzsec more like hahha


----------



## Forstride (Dec 3, 2011)

junkerde said:


> PS Vita will try not to get hacked by lulzsec more like hahha


You're such a pro troll more like hahha


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 3, 2011)

Still not really amused because of the high prices.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 3, 2011)

Remember when Apple did the same thing with the iPod? That sure worked didn't it, guys?


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 3, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> Remember when Apple did the same thing with the iPod? That sure worked didn't it, guys?


Except the iPod didn't have memory cards which don't work on any other systems and are overpriced (although the system itself is)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Apple did the same thing with the iPod? That sure worked didn't it, guys?
> ...



No, but it had a proprietary file system, which I'm assuming is the approach Sony is taking. There's nothing saying there won't be third party Vita Card readers, but if you can't read the file system, it's a moot point. Even then, the iPod's file system was cracked and third party programs were created to read and write to the iPod anyway.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 3, 2011)

nnja'd :c


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 3, 2011)

Give me back my money!


----------



## Qtis (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't know if you guys knew this or not, but it is possible to copy and add content from an iPod via the terminal without using the iTunes media library. This makes it possible to, for example, copy all the mp3's from your friends iPod without having the delete everything when connecting to the computer. This doesn't even need any kind of "hacking", just a few normal commands using terminal. I don't know how they plan to add this feature on the OS, but as far as I know, the same is possible with Windows. Unless it's protected heavily, this won't prevent access to the memory card in any way.


-Qtis


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 3, 2011)

Overly priced to heck.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2011)

comparing this new format with iTunes may not have been the best thing to do.  iTunes is just trash!  it doesn't have a lot of the most basic features one who owns an ipod would expect.

personally, I hope sony fails...and fails hard!  it's about time they got what was coming to them.  they've screwed over so many customers over the past few years that they really need to be taught a lesson rather than a slap on the wrist.  I wish the psn fiasco had gotten sony sued into oblivion.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 3, 2011)

To be honest I understand Sony's effort to prevent piracy with their memory cards. Just look what the open memory sticks have done to the PSP. And using a special program to access the memory cards through the PSV isn't that bad.

The only deal breaker for me are the prices and that some games require a memory card to save.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Dec 3, 2011)

Will this really do the trick? I'll give this a year or so maybe before someone finds a way then I'll laugh my self till I can't laugh no more.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 3, 2011)

flashcarts anyone?




SpaceJump said:


> To be honest I understand Sony's effort to prevent piracy with their memory cards. Just look what the open memory sticks have done to the PSP. And using a special program to access the memory cards through the PSV isn't that bad.
> 
> The only deal breaker for me are the prices and that some games require a memory card to save.


reminds me of the wii WBFS stuff
it's pretty possible, even if there isn't a port pirates will make adaptaters (GO!GO! china)


----------



## VashTS (Dec 3, 2011)

do i smell dax? lol

the keys were the issue with psp and ps3. if they were dumb enough to make a fool of themselves once they will do it again. heres to psv being hacked on day one


----------



## Cyan (Dec 3, 2011)

What about Linux users ?

I really don't like terminal programs needed to access devices, like Itunes or specific phones (Sony ericson) transfer programs.

At least, Ipods could be connected on computer without Itunes, and the content was listed on FAT32 drives, though you couldn't add content accessible from Ipod's menu, it was only meant as a storage. The only "security" was the files were all renamed and scrambled.
I didn't like the synchronisation program from Itunes, which deleted computer's files if you deleted ipod's content from another itune'd computer.

Synch was a bad thing, manual user operation is always easier and better.
But I understand that a lot of people don't even understand how computer/HDD/folder/files system are working, and launching a program which list savegames and content will be easier for them.
But they could allow both choices, just encrypt your files per storage device, like the 3DS.


There are USB hub sniffer too, the protocol and filesystem will certainly be reversed.
It's just a matter of time.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 3, 2011)

If the proprietary tool itself is going to be used on Windows to mount their closed memory format, then they have no hopes actually.
That shit will get reverse-engineered pretty quickly and then users may be able to upload things to the Vita as they please.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> If the proprietary tool itself is going to be used on Windows to mount their closed memory format, then they have no hopes actually.
> *That shit will get reverse-engineered pretty quickly and then users may be able to upload things to the Vita as they please.*


I hope for the day to come.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > If the proprietary tool itself is going to be used on Windows to mount their closed memory format, then they have no hopes actually.
> ...


Like I said, on Windows? More than likely, this isn't a closed platform like their own, people know what they're doing with it.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 3, 2011)

I have this weird feeling that they're so confident about that software working, that they didn't really put extra security into the games which is going to screw them over.


----------



## ilman (Dec 3, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> I have this weird feeling that they're so confident about that software working, that they didn't really put extra security into the games which is going to screw them over, *which was what happened to the ds.*


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 3, 2011)

man cant wait to see someone come out with a bypass to this so that customers can buy normal sd cards at cheaper prices just to fuck with sony


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sony is just asking for hackers to challenge their 'anti-piracy' gimmick. Do you know that each time you say 'X is unhackable' that there's ALWAYS a hacker that put their freakin' heart and soul just to prove you wrong.

Advice: Don't say it's unhackable to not get butthurt.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2011)

Qtis said:


> Don't know if you guys knew this or not, but it is possible to copy and add content from an iPod via the terminal without using the iTunes media library. This makes it possible to, for example, copy all the mp3's from your friends iPod without having the delete everything when connecting to the computer. This doesn't even need any kind of "hacking", just a few normal commands using terminal. I don't know how they plan to add this feature on the OS, but as far as I know, the same is possible with Windows. Unless it's protected heavily, this won't prevent access to the memory card in any way.
> 
> -Qtis


That's the current state of things, as was stated, but for a while you couldn't (while still letting the ipod's software access the disc).



godreborn said:


> comparing this new format with iTunes may not have been the best thing to do.  iTunes is just trash!  it doesn't have a lot of the most basic features one who owns an ipod would expect.


What?  It's the same sort of deal, they're trying to lock users into using a specific program to write to the device.



SpaceJump said:


> To be honest I understand Sony's effort to prevent piracy with their memory cards. Just look what the open memory sticks have done to the PSP.


Yeah, with a program like this they can update it quicker than the Vita's firmware, so if an exploit was found they could quickly push out a forced software update to make it not transfer those known files...

Of course on the PC there's ways you could fake no updates and such (hosts file with custom server giving specific response), but that's a lot of workaround for the average user, and hell they might include some sort of DRM rootkit and/or have the thing access via IP instead of hostname or crap.  I wouldn't put it past Sony to try to lock this thing down tighter than some MMOs we see, we've seen time and time again how batshit-crazy they are with DRM stuff.

And the bad thing about that is the DMCA would make cracking it illegal as far as I know.



Cyan said:


> What about Linux users ?


They can't easily install a rootkit into your system and expect it to stay functional, so...



Cyan said:


> At least, Ipods could be connected on computer without Itunes, and the content was listed on FAT32 drives, though you couldn't add content accessible from Ipod's menu, it was only meant as a storage. The only "security" was the files were all renamed and scrambled.


That was if you put the device into disc mode, it wasn't the normal operation everybody was familiar with.



Cyan said:


> I didn't like the synchronisation program from Itunes, which deleted computer's files if you deleted ipod's content from another itune'd computer.


Yeah, synching can go to hell.  Not only is it a pain in that way, but it also stops normal users from learning how to manage their files, which is a core computer concept I see more than more people totally unfamiliar with.


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 3, 2011)

It's just an excuse guys.

Vita is, by all accounts, a device extremely well priced if we look what it packs inside it (it's really impressive on it's tech, using almost last generation options for it). Sony is selling it at loss, it was kinda of obvious they would try to gain money somewhere. Somewhere being the overpriced memory card prices.

It's here incovenient... 16 and 32GB are too pricey for most of the people (except Sony enthusiasts, aka fanboys). But the prices for 4/8GB is acceptable... $40 is the price of a game for it...

It's pretty bullshit that some games make obligatory the use of one too. =/

If I buy one, I'll get an 8GB first. Later, when the prices are better (or someone make an alternative one), I'll get another one (32GB, probably).


----------



## Centrix (Dec 3, 2011)

um, protecting against piracy...Sony is aware that there system will and probably is going to be hacked and soft modded sometime down the road, Right? Right?....lol


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, Sony is just asking to be hacked. Why in the world would you put out a claim like that? That just an open challenge to hackers.
Hope Sony loses that challenge..


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 3, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> Wow, Sony is just asking to be hacked. Why in the world would you put out a claim like that? That just an open challenge to hackers.
> Hope Sony loses that challenge..


So you can use your "homebrews", right? Yeah... sure... "homebrews"...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 3, 2011)

> It's here incovenient... 16 and 32GB are too pricey for most of the people (except Sony enthusiasts, aka fanboys). But the prices for 4/8GB is acceptable... $40 is the price of a game for it...



None of the prices are acceptable, even the 4/8GB. 25$ for 4 GB is way overpriced, especially when USB flash drives of 4GB can easily be found at less than 10$.


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 3, 2011)

These Sony memory cards seem to cost about 4 times as much as a micro sd card of the same size.


----------



## Gitaroo (Dec 3, 2011)

still pricey but we don't know the speed so can't compare these with crap ass SD card. But I agree, it should be half the price or everything should be double the capacity.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Maedhros said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Sony is just asking to be hacked. Why in the world would you put out a claim like that? That just an open challenge to hackers.
> ...


Yeah, "homebrews" like Uncharted: Golden Abyss....


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2011)

I think a more apt title for this thread would be: "PS Vita hopes to prevent sales....


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm still amazed no one in this thread has ever owned a PSP.

Really, because the memory stick duos are basically the same price.
Or I should say, they were for several years.


----------



## flaboy909 (Dec 3, 2011)

This just explains the reason they went proprietary not the actual pricing.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm still amazed no one in this thread has ever owned a PSP.
> 
> Really, because the memory stick duos are basically the same price.
> Or I should say, they were for several years.



The point is that memstick pro duos are not proprietary.  They work on *all* Sony products.  So the price is at least somewhat justifiable, as they can still be used for other things.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm still amazed no one in this thread has ever owned a PSP.
> 
> Really, because the memory stick duos are basically the same price.
> Or I should say, they were for several years.


As stated, MS was used in cameras and laptops and shit, and was available via multiple companies so prices were at least somewhat competitive.

Looks like none of that is the case here.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still amazed no one in this thread has ever owned a PSP.
> ...


Pretty much this.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 4, 2011)

alunral said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still amazed no one in this thread has ever owned a PSP.
> ...



I wouldn't know.
I paid the fee for a MSD and never took it out of my PSP, and quickly forgot about the price as I enjoyed my handheld instead of bitching about the cost.

Honestly, I work at minimum wage and I don't even see this as expensive. You buy a decent sized one and never again have to buy another. It's not that expensive.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


I have to disagree with the two of you. I was too lazy to do any searching, but I doubt that it was "available via multiple companies" _at launch_. Why would sony ever release them under their brand name, if other companies simultaneously offered them cheaper? It doesn't make sense. the new ms is bound to get some cheaper ones from other companies afterwards, just like the psp ones did.

And just in case you didn't know, "The Memory Stick Duo was developed in response to Sony's need for a smaller flash memory card for pocket-sized digital cameras, cell phones and the *PlayStation Portable*" (source). Compared to it's preceder (the ms PRO), its form factor is different, so devices older than the psp didn't support the ms Duo, which was redeemed by adapters and by including a slot for it in newer devices. Did it all happen just when it was released? I doubt that. The Vita ms won't be much different: eventually, we'll be getting ways to have them on other devices, and most likely, newer devices will have native support.

It's a matter of time, just like the psp. Have patience, people.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 4, 2011)

To everyone complaining:

[yt]teaP3HXYOgE[/yt]

Are _you_ going to disagree with Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



And store data that you don't currently need on a ext. HDD threw your pc. Just Like I do with my psp and it's 4gb card.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2011)

What a load of utter shit-spoutingly bad bullshit, Sony.

That memory card format is NOT going to do squat about piracy for a bunch of reasons I can't be bothered to list.

And, why the high price?


----------



## KidIce (Dec 4, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm still amazed no one in this thread has ever owned a PSP.
> 
> Really, because the memory stick duos are basically the same price.
> Or I should say, they were for several years.



I own two, and as I stated I came late to the PSP party because of the prices of MS back before I found cheaper alternatives.

Hey, Sony, wasn't the UMD format supposed to prevent piracy as well? o.O


----------



## Valwin (Dec 4, 2011)

KidIce said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still amazed no one in this thread has ever owned a PSP.
> ...



the universal media disk which aren't really universal at all

yea supposedly they were for that purpose


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> I have to disagree with the two of you. I was too lazy to do any searching, but I doubt that it was "available via multiple companies" _at launch_.


What the PSP uses is Memory Stick Duo (not the original one), which is a different form-factor, and came later, so the initial version isn't really the concern here.



s4mid4re said:


> Why would sony ever release them under their brand name, if other companies simultaneously offered them cheaper? It doesn't make sense. the new ms is bound to get some cheaper ones from other companies afterwards, just like the psp ones did.


People like variety and getting things cheaper, and if something is bought from another company that licensed the design/technology, Sony _still_ gets a cut of that profit.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Rydian said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > I have to disagree with the two of you. I was too lazy to do any searching, but I doubt that it was "available via multiple companies" _at launch_.
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2011)

Cameras on newegg that support variations of the Memory Stick standard.  My point being a difference between MS and this new card is that MS works in other things, where this new card doesn't appear to (or if it does, they haven't announced it yet).  The concern isn't adapters, but a legit reason for public acceptance of the cards (not ability to read/write them).

_Companies license technology all the time_ this is nowhere near a new concept.  Some of the most common things you're familiar with (HDMI for example, though the cost is likely to have changed) are things that companies have to pay royalties in order to include in their products.  If a company licenses a technology out and other companies start using it, then it's more likely to gain acceptance with the public since more products support it, and that means more products using that technology (and the parent company likes this since it means they get a (small) cut of everything, with some products like HDMI this can _really_ add up).  And not to mention that multiple companies producing a type of card, a hell of a lot more can be made than just one company producing it, which helps more towards public adoption if there's a large supply.


----------



## relminator (Dec 5, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...




My Sony Ericsson K750i is older than the PSP(AFAIK) and it uses the same MS pro Duo.  In fact, I sometimes interchange the MSPDs of my PSP and my old cellphone.

Topic: I was looking forward to owning a Vita for Portable Media but meh, I'd wait for the next iteration of the model.


----------

